# Dream Cars



## longknife (Jul 24, 2014)

I remember seeing a lot of these ideas in Time, Look, and other magazines when I was growing up. I was certain some of them would go into production and, if you look closely, you will see some that seem to shape what really came along.

See them @ BBC News - Dream Cars: Innovative Design, Visionary Ideas


----------



## clarinemcCully (Jul 25, 2014)

My dream car is the newest BMW model and I am really going to buy it one day.


----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## my2¢ (Dec 17, 2017)

I recall enjoying such articles in Popular Science.  Perhaps in another regard it seems Detroit lost its with these wild designs and should of had its eye more on economy and quality.  Still I enjoyed seeing these and they bring back the era of excitement in seeing a new car in the neighborhood.  

What blows my mind is seeing historic plates on a car that was brand new when my oldest kid was 9 years old.  It just isn't right, as in I really don't see that all of a difference between 1992 and 2017 Civics.  Now put a 1952 and 1977 Plymouth side-by-side and to me its night-and-day.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 18, 2017)

longknife said:


>




I do like the cannon, but I have concerns about over penetration in heavy traffic. I would replace it with a flame thrower.


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Jul 14, 2018)

1950 Plymouth deluxe , straight 6 fllat head , back seat was like living room couch, trunk could hold at least 4 friends (drive-ins)

I'd give my left nut for it back

~S~


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Jul 14, 2018)

longknife said:


>


----------



## fncceo (Jul 14, 2018)

A dream car has two vital qualities ... it will impress your friends (and wildly hot strangers) and upset your enemies.


----------



## sparky (Jul 14, 2018)

A likeness of one of my past rat rods,   455 GS.....


----------



## fncceo (Jul 14, 2018)

hjmick said:


>



Useful for the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm thinkin about getting one of these...


----------



## sparky (Jul 14, 2018)

I grew up in the muslce car years....points....dwell tachs.....quadrijets......hooker headers.....stonecrushers.....4 bolt mains......balanced ,bprinted.....etc etc

what we had for a_ song_ then would be a _retirement _now


~S~


----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## DGS49 (Aug 1, 2018)

As with motorcycles, boats, RV's, and guns, there is no ONE Dream Car.  One would need AT LEAST three "dream cars" to fill out the Dream Garage.

A maniacally fast Corvette.

A good, sturdy pickup with a minimum 6' bed.

A fast SUV (Hemi Jeep)


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

longknife said:


>


I love the look of this car.

I know the front end is 1958 to 62 Corvette. 

But I'm not sure what the rest of the car is from the doors to the rear.  ...


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 1, 2018)

I agree with the Sunni Man.  That Corvette-thing is fabulous.  Looks like it would even fit a set of golf clubs.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Late model Camaro?


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)

1938 Phantom Corsair

Not like any Corvair I've ever seen.


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Pagani Zonda Barchetta, 1 di 3. This is a handmade $15,000,000 car created by automotive genius, Horacio Pagani. All of his cars are works of art.


----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)

One hell of a garage


----------



## Godboy (Oct 19, 2018)

jwoodie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Looks like a new Camaro photoshopped with an old vet.


----------

